# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  امرأة لاينساها الرجل

## ???... why ...???

ابدأ بقول : وراء كل رجل عضيم امرأة عضيمة .

على اختلاف الرجال و طبيعتهم .. هناك صورة لامرأة لا يستطيع الرجل أن ينساها يرى هذه المرأة دائما متجسدة في صورة شريكة الحياة ,,



....................


(( المرأة المنتمية ))


هي المرأة التي تنتمي إلى واقع هذا الرجل و حياته .. تشاركه و تحضره في كل لحظة و تشعر بكل تفاصيل حياته من أفراحه و أحزانه و أفكاره و خططه .. التي لا يشعر أنها
متفرجة و تراقب الأحداث بل هي من يعيش
في قلب الحدث و كل اللحظات التي تمر بالرجل ..
هذه المرأة التي تشعر الرجل
بأنها منتمية إلى عالمه الخاص .. امرأة لا
ينساها الرجل لأنها مرتبطة بجميع ذكريات حياته,,


..............


(( المرأة الصبورة ))


الرجل لا ينسى امرأة صبرت و تحملت شاركت أحداثا و ضغوطات معه .. بل كانت طوق النجاة و الحضن الدافئ الذي يلجأ إليه في الأزمات .. المرأة التي ترفع عنه همومه و
تعلم جيدا متى يجب أن تكون حاضره و ما الذي يجب أن تقوله بحنان و حب و تصبر حتى على طبيعته و تتعامل معها بحكمة .. فهذه المرأة لا يستطيع الرجل نسيانها مهما كان


................


(( المرأة المستمتعة ))


يحب الرجل أن يتشارك المتعة مع زوجته و يرضى حين تكون مستمتعة معه في لحظات كثيرة و مختلفة .. حتى في أدق التفاصيل و أصغر الأمور و أن لا معنى لحياتها من
دونه .. هذه المرأة يصعب أن ينساها الرجل فهي ستجعل من كل لحظة بينهما ذكرى جميلة و ممتعة تبقى للأبد


.................


(( المرأة الذكية ))

المرأة الذكية هي التي تعرف جيدا كيف تتعامل مع الرجل الشريك و تتفهم أن لكل رجل طبيعته و عقله الخاص به فتعلم متى تتحدث إليه و متى تطلب منه و متى تصمت و
تستمع و ليس هذا فحسب بل و تعلم كيف تجعل زوجها يظهر و يبرز و يتقدم للأمام لأنها تدعم الثقة في نفسه و تعزز شخصيته دائما .. هذه المرأة لا ينساها الرجل فهي
شريكة نجاح قائم و يشعر بأنه يفكر بشكل أعمق و أوضح حين يكون معها


.................


(( المرأة الأنثى ))


المرأة الأنثى تجعل من شريك حياتها رجلا .. و كلما زادت أنوثتها شعر الرجل برجولته أكثر فأكثر فهي دون أن تحاول أن تبرز تلك الأنوثة أو حتى تلفت النظر إليها من حديثها أو
ملابسها فإنه يشعر بها عندما يجلس معها .. أنوثة داخلية حقيقية يشعر بها الرجل و لا يراها .. هذه المرأة يحبها الرجل و يحب رقتها و لا يتمكن من نسيانها


..................


(( المرأة الجوهر ))


الرجل لا ينسى امرأة تتمتع بجمال و دفئ داخلي و شخصية مستقرة متصالحة مع نفسها و تفضل الهدوء و الاستقرار و لا تتوه وسط الزحام و تكون المرجع و العقل المشارك
و الزهرة الجميلة وسط أشواك و ضغوط الحياة .. تلك المرأة تلفت الرجل فيعطي هذا الجمال الذي لا يراه سواه – اهتماما خاصا لأنها تنفرد و تتميز به


................


(( المرأة العفوية ))


يحب الرجل تلك المرأة التي تتصرف و تفكر بعفوية .. فلا تتكلف و لا تتصنع في كلامها و تصرفاتها فيشعر أن حياته معها كتاب مفتوح يبادلها فيه الصراحة و الوضوح ليكون على
قدر ذلك الصفاء و تلك البراءة فالرجل يفضل أن تكون شريكته بريئة و عفوية أكثر من كونها جميلة


................


(( المرأة الحنونة ))


المرأة الحنونة هي امرأة ذات مشاعر فياضة و أحاسيس مرهفة تستطيع أن تغرق الرجل في بحر من الحنان و العطف يشعر معها و كأنها ليست الزوجة و الحبيبة فقط .. بل
هي الأم أحيانا .. فالرجل في حقيقته طفل كبير و لكن مع فارق أن متطلبات هذا الطفل تفوق كثيرا متطلبات طفل صغير فهو ينتظر من شريكته أن تغمره كليا بالحنان و العطف الدائم


..................


(( المرأة المعطاءة و المضحية ))


هذه المرأة تترك أثرا لا ينسى لدى الرجل فهو يشعر بوجودها و بأنها حاضرة دائما لتمده بكل ما تملك و كل ما تستطيع .. تقدم التضحيات و تعطي من دون حساب .. الرجل
بطبعه يرغب دائما بأن يكون صاحب الحق في الحصول على كل ما يمكنه الحصول عليه دون شروط مقابلة و دون مصالح متبادلة و هو يكره المرأة التي تدون تضحياتها و
عطائها لتحاصره بها من وقت لآخر


.................


(( المرأة القوية الضعيفة ))


يحب الرجل أن تعلم المرأة متى يجب أن تكون قوية و متى عليها أن تضعف و يفضل شريكة تمده بالقوة و يستمد منها الصلابة و لكنه لا يحبها قوية في كل الظروف حتى
يشعر بقوته .. و لا يحبها ضعيفة دائما حتى لا يشعر بسلبيتها


مع فائق تحياتي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

Why الموضوع رائع بدي اسئلك سؤال معقول في نساء تجمع كل الصفات هاي !!!!
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

جواب عليك ياتحيه عسكريه
الكمال لله وحده....الرجل مستحيل يجمع كل الصفات الحميده..والمرأه بالمثل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انتو بس ظلكو بلشانين بالمرأة ، اتقول ما في اشي غيرها ، خلص فهمنا  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _انتو بس ظلكو بلشانين بالمرأة ، اتقول ما في اشي غيرها ، خلص فهمنا_


 :Db465236ff:  شايف بالله

----------


## CONAN

مشكوره ???... why ...???على الطرح الجيد والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## المتميزة

مشكووور على الكتابات المتميزة
 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

_مشكور على الموضوع الحلو_ 

_يعطيك الف عافيه_

----------


## ???... why ...???

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_Why الموضوع رائع بدي اسئلك سؤال معقول في نساء تجمع كل الصفات هاي !!!!

_





اذا كنت تريد الحقيقة فإذا دورت بتلقي    ...............

وانا اعتقد ان كل زوج وزوجة قد تجد فيهى صفات التي انت تبحث عنهى ......

----------


## ???... why ...???

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_انتو بس ظلكو بلشانين بالمرأة ، اتقول ما في اشي غيرها ، خلص فهمنا_ 




لا والله في  بس دور بتلقي الجهتين 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الاء

مرررسي على الموضوع الرووعه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_انتو بس ظلكو بلشانين بالمرأة ، اتقول ما في اشي غيرها ، خلص فهمنا_ 


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ???... why ...???

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووووو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ???... why ...???

يسلمو   :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المالك الحزين

مشكورين صفات جميلة

----------


## الخمايسة

الصراحة 
المرأة محور البيت  فاذا صلحت يعني كانت صالحة صلح البيت وان فسدت فسد لأن الرجل 
هو الموجهه على طرق واسس والباقي للمرأة.
والمرأة بطبعها الحنون ذو المشاعر توجهه رسالة جياشةالى زوجها الى الانضمام الىكنفها في كل الظروف 
واذا الرجل لم يعجبه شئ منها لعلها تحمل له خلقا أخر  يعجبه فيها.
وهذا التواد والتراحم مابين الزوجين  او المرأة والرجل يأسس طريق السعادة كما علمنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اذا كان الرجل منيح مع المرأه فهي تعمل المستحيل لاسعاده متل ما بحكوا :
المرأة لم تخلق لتنال اعجاب جميع الناس بل خلقت لاسعاد رجل واحد ..

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

(( المرأة الذكية ))

المرأة الذكية هي التي تعرف جيدا كيف تتعامل مع الرجل الشريك و تتفهم أن لكل رجل طبيعته و عقله الخاص به فتعلم متى تتحدث إليه و متى تطلب منه و متى تصمت و
تستمع و ليس هذا فحسب بل و تعلم كيف تجعل زوجها يظهر و يبرز و يتقدم للأمام لأنها تدعم الثقة في نفسه و تعزز شخصيته دائما .. هذه المرأة لا ينساها الرجل فهي
شريكة نجاح قائم و يشعر بأنه يفكر بشكل أعمق و أوضح حين يكون معها


(( المرأة العفوية ))


يحب الرجل تلك المرأة التي تتصرف و تفكر بعفوية .. فلا تتكلف و لا تتصنع في كلامها و تصرفاتها فيشعر أن حياته معها كتاب مفتوح يبادلها فيه الصراحة و الوضوح ليكون على
قدر ذلك الصفاء و تلك البراءة فالرجل يفضل أن تكون شريكته بريئة و عفوية أكثر من كونها جميلة

----------


## Ultimate

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

(( المرأة الذكية ))

&

(( المرأة الأنثى ))

&

(( المرأة الحنونة ))


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Rahma Queen

المرأة السليطة
هي المرأة التي لا يستطيع الرجل ان يفكر ان ينساها مجرد تفكير
.
وهناك من تجمه كل هذه الصفات بالرغم من قلتهن :SnipeR (96):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):

----------

